# Dozer on the farm



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

I apologize for the crappy cell pics. You all know how puppys are
This is the first time I introduced my pup to the critters, all the smells strange were coming from.

Started with the little pigs, Dozer wanted them to play so bad.





I believe he thought this was his dad, almost the same color.


And one very sleepy dozer puppy after a long day on the farm. lol


Hope you enjoy them,


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

SO cute that last one is freakin adorable. Take some more pics of his cute face!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahah those are great! Adorable thanks for sharing!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the pics bluedozer. The "sleepy dozer puppy" is priceless. Great shot.

Joe


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> cool pics. looks like they did not bother eachother much.
> Clean hog set up also - lots of work there. Very nice job.
> the dog could be trained to bring them in and round em up also, like a healer ot a catahoula.


The hog's are a ton of work, most of them are going to be bred for show pigs, so I want him to be as nice as possible to the smaller ones. I might try to train him to heard the big unruly sows. That kind of training could come in handy. The "farm" is at my parents house which is only 300 yards from my house. Good exercise for dozer and I. Having a hard time getting my parents old dogs used to the pup. The German Shepard is 11 and has no patience anymore, and the dane is 8 and deathly afraid of little dogs. dozer just wants to play, but they run away. 

I am going to post all dozer pics here instead of starting a new thread as he ages.

Thank you all for the comments, I am going to try to get as many pictures of dozer while he is young. They grow fast


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Cute pictures and you are so right about how fast they grow. It seems like just yesterday I had puppies now I have full grown dogs.


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

Just a quick update, dozer wanted to help me change the oil in the truck, well at least he made sure he watched.



trying to figure which wrench to put away lol


wow he is growing quick 13 weeks and 32lbs.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

haha, he is too cool with the wrenches!!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

had some buddies growin up thad did pigs. I raised Steers to be sold and sold to the highest bidder. Showed them all across the the state. Good times......good times.


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

Here are some pic's of Dozer his frame is starting to grow into his weight. 14weeks old 


playing peek a boo. lol


this is his play mate at the gf house. 






How does he look?


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

here are a couple updated pictures of dozer, finally warming up here in mi so I wanted to see how dozer liked the water.

pretty well for the first time in water


learning some self control


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Great pics! Gotta love it when they start to grasp self control.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so cute! He is growing nicely love the treat on the nose. So adorable


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

Took dozer over to my parents house to get socialized with the other animals, and just some exercise. few pics

chilling with my parents shepherd. lol


wanting me to play some more fetch. he never stops


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow he sure did grow up!! Love the last picture of his tongue hanging out wanting more fetch


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you guys, he is my first bull dog. the only dog I have ever had that I could actually play fetch with, that actually brings back the object. If I could throw my truck the lil bugger would bring it back to me lol. he is 9.5 months and 65 lbs.

The more I hang around here the less bully I want him to be 
. If that makes any sense


----------



## MtnMama (Apr 2, 2014)

He's very handsome.. lots of smiles... I love their smiles! 

He looks like he reeeeally likes fetch, lots of fun! 

I don't understand what you meant by wanting him to be less bully...?


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

When I first got him I wanted some big huge 120plus monster blue bully. The more I have read and learned about the "true apbt" made me change my mind on making dozer some big fat bully dog. I really want him to stay more true apbt style that is all. Compact and explosive lol not huge and lazy. I am not saying that I don't like a large well bread/conditioned bully, cause I do. they just aren't my style anymore. Thanks to this forum


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha I hear you. I love the athleticism on a dog. So cool to see them in action. Fetch is so fun witan dog who wants to play! Love that picture as well. I love hen they play so hard their tongues curl up while panting. My boy sounds like a Motor boat when he gets going in the summer lol

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

wth snow? can we go inside? lol


playing fetch with my little brother yesterday.




hope you enjoy


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh damn, he is all grown up!! He looks great & HAPPY!!


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope he is all done growing. lol he is only 9.5 months so im not sure. He does always seem to have a smile on his face except when their is snow.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Smart dog, snow sucks!! haha


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

Dozer did some training with a little bit of distraction. We worked come, leave it, sit, stay, and go visit. so proud of the lil guy.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

such a good dog. my boy wouldnt be able to ignore the pigs. lol

and Dozer is in wonderful shape too!


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> such a good dog. my boy wouldnt be able to ignore the pigs. lol
> 
> and Dozer is in wonderful shape too!


 Thank you, I am trying to get him used to them while he is young. My little brother still shows pigs, so they get walked around the yard and field all summer. I want him to be able to be out and around when the pigs are out.


----------



## zeus80 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi,nice dog you get there.Is it a bully ?


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

zeus80 said:


> Hi,nice dog you get there.Is it a bully ?


Thank you, he is my bullyish mutt.


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

Man, dozer acts like he has it so tough.


He stretched and knocked a towel down on himself the lil brat.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

haha too funny!! love it!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Love the couch pics.... Such a rough life!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I agree the couch pics are cute!


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

I found another pic showing his snuggly side.



Dozer's attempt at being a Frisbee dog.


enjoy


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

Just a little update, Dozer is doing well just wanted to share a few of his favorite activities.

Sitting on his spot while I fill the stove


And scanning for unwanted squirrels


----------



## Draco88543 (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice looking!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Dozer is a cute boy, love his ears


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

playing ball


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice action shots bluedozer, he looks in great shape. Thanks for sharing.

Joe


----------

